#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Laos Forum >  >  > Laos Questions >  >  considering - retire in Laos?

## stokiebaz

i have visited thailand every year for 20 years and was considering retirement there when time comes however i recently met a nice girl from vientienne and wonderedv if anyone could tell me the pros and cons of retirement to laos compared to thailand thanks :tieme:

----------


## Loy Toy

One common denominator mate.

Hang onto your wallet and don't sign anything until you know the young lady for a decent period.

Good luck with your retirement plans.  :Smile:

----------


## chitown

I have thought to live in Vientiane as well - it is quaint and definitely cleaner than Bamgkok. Plus the Western food is better too - especially the bread.

----------


## Chairman Mao

I love Laos. 

Often consider moving there, but for me the infrastructure is not on par with Thailand. But a beautiful place. If I didn't need to ride my bike around and was happy staying in one place, away from beaches and islands, than I'd move to Vientiane in a second.

I think the QoL for me, and many others would be better than in Thailand, if you like the relaxed lifestyle.

----------


## Perota

I was there two month ago, everything is more expensive than in Thailand and friends who work there always look forward to their next trip to Thailand to have some fun. It looks very back water but I guess it depends what you're looking for.

----------


## Chairman Mao

French colonialism, and the architecture and cuisine it brought, and reasonably priced wine are certainly advantages it has over Thailand. If you need partys and nightclubs and mass LBFM orgies than Thailand will have the edge.  :Smile: 

They also drive worse than the Thais. Which is no mean feat.

----------


## wefearourdespot

> I was there two month ago, everything is more expensive than in Thailand and friends who work there always look forward to their next trip to Thailand to have some fun. It looks very back water but I guess it depends what you're looking for.


I agree, Laos is a plain ugly and uncomfortable place , all consumer staples are imported from Thailand and are 30% more expensive , the sex scene is made of katoys you wouldn't touch with a barge pole.

----------


## the dogcatcher

It's ok.
But just OK.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Move to Nong Khai and have the best of both worlds.

----------


## Mr Earl

Chiang Khan just up the river is mighty pleasant and a very quiet sort of place.

Handful of expats there too. Some Frenchieman has a nice bar/cafe/guesthouse and brings french bread from Vientiane every few days.

----------


## the dogcatcher

> Move to Nong Khai and have the best of both worlds.


I agree with Termite.
Much better plan.

----------


## Perota

^^ If you like water, I really recommend Vang Vieng. 

Really great fun there. Going down the river on big tyres is for all ages. But the real fun is to stop at all the pubs down the river, have a couple of beers, and try the big swings .... :bananaman: 


But spending my retirement there ? I don't think so ...

----------


## Dick

Expensive place compared to Thailand for sure and those Lao fookers are just as daft

----------


## Tom Sawyer

It's also illegal to live with a Lao woman unless you are legally married. Every once in a while a foreigner gets done on this - of course the motive by the authorities is extortion - but so ya know.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> I really recommend Vang Vieng.


Awful place. Full of western pricks who think they're some kind of mafia.

----------


## the dogcatcher

Good for a visit though and very pretty.

----------


## rickschoppers

> Move to Nong Khai and have the best of both worlds.


Agree with this 110%.

----------


## Perota

> Originally Posted by Perota
> 
>  I really recommend Vang Vieng.
> 
> 
> Awful place. Full of western pricks who think they're some kind of mafia.


The "locals", I mean the resident expats ? We never met them. We stayed there for three days, had great fun, then left. 

I've been to Laos many times, nice stuff to see, Luang Prapang, the water falls in the south ... but 3 to 5 days is the maximum, after that it gets quickly boring. 

Apologizes to all the Laos residents, just my feeling ...

----------


## liveinlos

Vientienne is not the same as it use to be. Massive influx of cash from foreigners has increased car ownership and traffic 1000 fold. All the old cool places like the outdoor market knocked down for malls and such. Prices are all western based and extremely higher than Thailand. To me it is getting as congested as Bangkok. The old charm from 5+ years ago is lost forever. Nong Khai, now there is a relatively cheap and nice place to stay.

----------


## peeseuuh

I agree with Perota, Luang Prabang is well worth a visit. Swim below the waterfalls before too many tourists get there to spoil it. For me the 10 hour bus journey on the local bus from Vientiane though uspoiled mountainous countryside is a great treat. A two day boat ride up the Mehkong to return to north east Thailand is a good option for the hardy traveller. A curfew stops late night revelling.

----------


## stokiebaz

thanks for all the replies guys food for thought.. :sexy:

----------

